# B17 steering wheel audio controls and audio head unit question



## gggb (Sep 8, 2015)

I bought the B17 here in the Philippines (sold as the Sylphy) and it had no options for steering wheel audio controls. I've been thinking of purchasing the steering wheel audio controls and installing it along with replacing the head unit for one that has steering wheel control inputs.

How easy is it to install the steering wheel audio controls and make it work?
The car came with a Sony XAV63 head unit. I've been thinking of replacing it with a stock type B17 head unit with bouetooth and steering wheel controls input but I'm worried about the sound quality.

If anyone has information on these, I'd appreciate some input. Thanks.


----------

